# urgent!, is drinking a few hours after taking clonazepam safe?!



## super

i took clonazepam around 5+ hours ago and i will be drinking in about 1-2 hours. so the question is, is it safe to have a few drinks to the point where you are 'buzzed' not drunk just relaxed and happy, around 6-8 hours after first taking clonazepam?

or should i just try one drink and see how i feel? to play it safe.


----------



## CD700

last time i did that i assaulted police officers and had to go to jail for it
Totally out of character and do not remember a thing about it
Drank about 6 hours after taking the clonazepam


----------



## super

FUUUUUUUUUUU, what substitute can i use instead of alcoholthen?

or maybe i should have one drink but VERY slowly. then see how i feel


i only wanna have 1-3 drinks im guessing the benzo will potentiate the alcohol by heaps


----------



## CD700

Is this for a social event ? Cant you just take more clonazepam ?


----------



## Noca

mixing alcohol with benzos is just plain ****ing stupid


----------



## 49erJT

00


----------



## super

Dr House said:


> mixing alcohol with benzos is just plain ****ing stupid


well it worked out well for me, even though it was all 'safe' i won't be doing it for a long time



49erJT said:


> How much kpin did you take? Amount of alcohol?


throughout the whole day i would say 1.5mg-2mg im not sure
it was my first time in 2 months trying clonazepam again and i tried sublingual but failed it so im guessing not all of it was 'absorbed'

alcohol? i would say 6-8 drinks.
i had one little shot to see how i would feel at first and it was insane how much anxiety descreased and i did not even feel intoxicated in the slightest. hmmmmmmm. this is an interesting find now that i think of it.

i didnt black out or anything like that, however i did find it easier to get drunk
thats about it. oh yeah i took clon 7 hours BEFORE the first drink.

i always play it safe with these types of things and i waited a long time after the first drink, all went well.

now that im home, safe its been a positive night anxiety wise, im starting to give less of a **** about other people (Reason for most of my anxiety)



blakeyz said:


> Is this for a social event ? Cant you just take more clonazepam ?


i took it earlier at college, taking it again would make me a very tired, boring person

and yeah it was as social event


----------



## foxy

i drank on all dose,s of benzo,s, it depend,s on the night actually. If the benzo is affecting you when you are out , you will get drunk quicker. It gives you a dont give a f*** feeling so be carefull i had load,s of fights. But on the plus side is ,you dont feel the pain when someone knocks you spark out.:b


----------



## rik

Strange. For me it's harder to feel the effect of alcohol on benzo's. After 10 beers..it feels like.. I've had 10 beers.


----------



## metamorphosis

Well clonazepam has around a 46 hr half life depending on your metabolism. Yeah it will still be a factor in your drinking 6-8 hrs from dosing. Just remember 1 klon= 2 beers. So take it easy. The issue is that the GABAa receptors become flooded by two medications. Therefore there is even more Gaba active in the synapse. GABA effects the prefrontal cortex= attention, concentration, impulses, and compulsion to name few. It also effects the amygadala=sensory and cognitive function. It also plays an important role in the fear response=why so many SAD people drink. for it basically turns off that response ie with GABAa influence among other neurotransmitters. The panic and fear responses controlled in the amygadala are basically turned off.


----------



## 49erJT

00


----------



## euphoria

It's still very much active after 5 hours. It's not like you're going to slip into a coma from having a single beer on Klonopin, but you have to play it really safe. Stick to beer, and wait at least 30 minutes after finishing one before starting another so it's had time to peak. Don't glug vodka straight from the bottle, has a habit of getting you into trouble.


----------



## jimity

4mg of clonazepam plus 10mg of valium plus 2 glasses of wine = KO'd


----------



## euphoria

jimity said:


> 4mg of clonazepam plus 10mg of valium plus 2 glasses of wine = KO'd


4mg of clonazepam + half a bottle of vodka = a night in the recovery position barely breathing. I win?


----------



## jimity

euphoria said:


> 4mg of clonazepam + half a bottle of vodka = a night in the recovery position barely breathing. I win?


Let's just call it a draw. Plus my glass can hold one litre =p


----------



## metamorphosis

49erJT said:


> Even if I take kpin in the morning and drink at night (12 hours later) it still goes straight to my head and makes me really dizzy. Mixing the two has also made my anxiety worse which is strange considering the two are both sedatives.
> 
> If I nurse a beer or two really slowly over a few hour period I usually don't feel the alcohol too much (assuming I've also had something to eat as well).
> 
> I have no clue how people are able to pound alcohol with benzos. I think it would probably kill me- no joke.


 Can we say major blackout. Where your friends are ,"Dude do you remember what you did". And you're like,"Don't tell me as long as my car is in the driveway and nobody got hurt".:b


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

I've only done this accidentally before. Let's just say, never again.


----------



## melissa75

If you don't know, then you shouldn't do it (away from home).

1 mg kpin and one glass of wine = drunk/nauseous for me. However, I took 0.50 kpin and drank one glass of wine at a wedding a few weeks ago and was just buzzing. Had that feeling of: I better not have another glass and didn't.


----------



## IllusionOfHappiness

melissa75 said:


> If you don't know, then you shouldn't do it (away from home).
> 
> 1 mg kpin and one glass of wine = drunk/nauseous for me. However, I took 0.50 kpin and drank one glass of wine at a wedding a few weeks ago and was just buzzing. Had that feeling of: I better not have another glass and didn't.


I'm glad you mentioned this, actually. I took 4mg of klonopin for my friend's wedding last year. I was a first-time bridesmaid, and the first one down the aisle. Eek!

I took my meds much earlier in the day, say, before 12, and had two glasses of wine later that night. I guess you just have to leave enough time in between. And of course it always depends on the person.


----------



## 49erJT

euphoria said:


> 4mg of clonazepam + half a bottle of vodka = a night in the recovery position barely breathing. I win?


Did you have to go to the hospital?


----------



## CD700

jimity said:


> 4mg of clonazepam plus 10mg of valium plus 2 glasses of wine = KO'd


Unlucky for me I can do that and have the unfortunate ability to still be able to walk and talk myself into all kinds of situations that are always embarrassing


----------



## super

*my experience on the stuff combined (in the same day)*

i thought i would talk about how i felt that night

so before i went to meet up with friends i had maybe 1-2 shots of straight alcohol, usually it wouldnt do much. after 10 minutes i met up with them.

i noticed my anxiety pretty much gone compared to before and i did not feel anything physically from alcohol only the slighest difference so i thought hmmm this is really good. and i met some new people for the first time when i got in the car, i was outgoing and making jokes.

2 hours later i bought some high % alcohol, drank some in the car (2-3+ drinks, im not sure) and didnt feel much while i was in there but there was an effect just not significant. when we arrived and i stepped out of the car it was as if the alcohol hit me straight away, it was good/weird. i didnt drink for an hour after that to play it safe because i was already tipsy.

later that night i drank more, i would say i turned out to be border line drunk after more drinks, i didnt make a fool of myself either. i was a very happy drunk which i usually am and i made some friends, it wasn't a very eventful night (it wasn't a huge party with lots of girls etc) but i had fun socializing and the goal currently is to say yes to any social event i get asked to go to and its been great so far. (sort of like 'yes man' haha)

moral of the story, play it safe. very safe.
everyone reacts differently.


----------



## foxy

jimity said:


> Let's just call it a draw. Plus my glass can hold one litre =p


light weight,s ,6 pints stella i litre vodka 10 to 12 mg ativan ,300watts german techno, still breathing.


----------



## QuietBoy99

I would say say yes it is safe but don't get drunk.


----------



## CaseyM

If you drink too much, you might black out and do something that you will later regret.

I've seen guys pop benzos for fun then drink too much and end up in fights, jail, and one guy- in a car<--- in a house (not the garage).


----------



## bluenotebooks

The last time I drank after taking Klonopin I ended up taking a bunch more and over a 48 period took about 30 mg. I was on vacation visiting my parents and apparently I totally went off on them and was a complete *******. I have no memory of pretty much three days. Talk about a sick feeling for someone with social anxiety. I completely made a fool of myself and don't even know what I said or did. I would strongly recommend never drinking on top of Klonopin. Bad things can happen.

Also, about 5 years ago I did the same thing and crashed my car into a tree. Broke my pelvis and lower three vertebrae. I didn't have a phone on me so I had to walk a mile while in shock to get help. Not a fun experience.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

Why are people always drinking?


----------



## CaseyM

Helps with anxiety


----------



## super

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Why are people always drinking?


cause it is considerded socially normal and okay to do so.
welcome to 2011


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

I am in 2011. 

Geez, don't be so defensive about drinking. I was merely curious to know why people are always drinking.

Okay dammit I can't help myself. It's not good for your kidneys, your liver, your stomach, your skin, your mouth or many of your other organs. Consider not drinking for awhile while you're on medication. Find other ways to have fun.

/pretenddoctor


----------



## super

loquaciousintrovert said:


> I am in 2011.
> 
> Geez, don't be so defensive about drinking. I was merely curious to know why people are always drinking.
> 
> Okay dammit I can't help myself. It's not good for your kidneys, your liver, your stomach, your skin, your mouth or many of your other organs. Consider not drinking for awhile while you're on medication. Find other ways to have fun.
> 
> /pretenddoctor


hahah, oh god. don't be so quick to make assumptions

i think alcohol is horrible and it IS poison to your body, and nah i will drink on medication if i know its safe. most people are unaware but im not like that thanks to good old internet research.

anyway im young, im only young once and i want to have fun, alcohol is an enhancement to having fun  these days 'everything is killing you' alcohol is just a quicker way i guess

who cares. im too young to give af ****.


----------



## UltraShy

Dr House said:


> mixing alcohol with benzos is just plain ****ing stupid


Well, Dr House, that makes me just plain ****ing stupid.

Given that I take Xanax daily and drink almost daily it would be basically impossible for me to avoid having some amount of Xanax in my blood while drinking.

When discussing this issue I think it's vital to consider amount and not make some simplistic blanket statement. There is a huge difference between slowing sipping a couple drinks over a couple hours and downing 10 shots within 10 minutes with the objective of getting totally wasted.

Obviously, I'd agree with you on the "f'ing stupid" part if somebody is washing down a bottle of benzos with a bottle of Jack and then wondering why bad things happen. Of course, it's hard to blame benzos even in a case like that as chugging a bottle of hard liquor tends to make bad things happen all by itself.


----------



## UltraShy

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Why are people always drinking?


I used to wonder that too. I remember trying one beer at 13 and not wanting another because it tasted terrible. Tried a sip from my father's whiskey bottle as a teen and that s*** was absolutely horrific.uke

I didn't start drinking till over the age of 30, quite a late bloomer. Now the thought of not being ready with sufficient alcohol in the fridge would be unthinkable. Current stock is a pint of malt liquor, 3 bottles of hard cider, and 3 liters of wine. I feel safe as that should be enough to last a week.

I drink because life sucks, but I don't care nearly so much when a tad intoxicated. I'd tend to guess that's pretty much the same reason others drink.


----------



## euphoria

UltraShy said:


> I drink because life sucks, but I don't care nearly so much when a tad intoxicated. I'd tend to guess that's pretty much the same reason others drink.


Quoted For Truth


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

The funny thing about that is that drinking can lead to bad decisions that can make life suck more.

It's fine to have a little bit, but it seems like the OP is just going to go nuts and get completely hammered. Or already has, I mean.

I just grew up with a scary alcoholic, so I think drinking can be a really bad thing.

It also is really bad for the body.


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

It's a huge problem here in the U.S. too.

I never drank, my bad experiences came from other people's drunkenness.

*sigh*


----------



## super

loquaciousintrovert said:


> It's a huge problem here in the U.S. too.
> 
> I never drank, my bad experiences came from other people's drunkenness.
> 
> *sigh*


not surprised but its probably worse here, legal drinking age is 18
isnt it 21 in some states there?


----------



## loquaciousintrovert

21 in every state. Plenty of lovely underage drinking...so probably worse, actually. I think people in the U.S. seem to have the worst problems with alcohol.


----------



## jimity

super said:


> what other drug gives you a hangover that bad compared to alcohol?


Nutmeg.


----------



## jimity

loquaciousintrovert said:


> Why are people always drinking?


We drink to make each other look better.


----------



## barry1685

I had 1mg of Xanax split into 2 yesterday, I ended the day with 3 beers and had no problem. I felt slightly buzzed but I had no problems with it.


----------



## super

jimity said:


> Nutmeg.


i remember trying this once.

oh lawd.


----------



## Waco440

Quick question, about 11am I had half of one of those small liquor bottles, you know the $2 ones in the basket at the checkout register. Well it's now 2pm and I need to take a Clonozapam. Do you think I'm safe to take one now or do I need to wait for another hour or so then take it?


----------

